# Opinions on this trainer, please.



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

I was walking Shasta around the neighborhood yesterday and bumped into this guy. He lives right around the corner from me. Not sure how useful he'd be for Shasta.

i2i K9 Home


----------



## W.Oliver (Aug 26, 2007)

Nice website. What are your goals for training? Do you know what style of training you prefer? What is Steve White's style? Do you like him, can he convey the information?

I am always interested in the trainer's dogs, and what titles they have accomplished? Do they hold titles in areas of training I am interested in?


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

I want a well-behaved dog that I can take places with me without her being obnoxious or a hazard. 

You see, you ask all these questions but I don't know. I'm not an experienced dog owner, so I don't have a training style preference. I'm sure I can call him and ask him, but I'm not sure it will mean anything to me. And as for titles...that would surely be meaningless to me. Dog titles don't seem to be that straightforward.


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

The trainer should not only be able to tell you what titles his dogs have gotten, but what the titles mean and what he had to do to get them. That would give you some idea of his level of experience and his ability to communicate ideas.


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

If I'm not particularly interested in titles, why are his dogs' titles of interest to me? I'm not trying to be a smart aleck...just curious.


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

Because it shows expertise in training. If the trainer has only taught one dog to heel, then will he be able to teach your dog to heel?


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

Andaka said:


> Because it shows expertise in training. If the trainer has only taught one dog to heel, then will he be able to teach your dog to heel?


Got it, that makes sense. Thanks.


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

Background for he and his wife (?) can be found here: Staff


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

Whiteshepherds said:


> Background for he and his wife (?) can be found here: Staff


Thanks, I know but, being inexperienced, I'm not sure I can accurately evaluate the information given.


----------



## Kayla's Dad (Jul 2, 2007)

Do they have classes that you could go observe? That can give you a bit more perspective as well.


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

Make a list of the things you'd like Shasta to learn, or the things you're having problems with. 
Make another list of the training methods you do or don't like to use. (Do you want to use positive reinforcement, are you okay with punishment etc.)

Call and talk to them and see what they have to say, you have nothing to lose. If you aren't sure of their credentials ask for references.


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

Kayla's Dad said:


> Do they have classes that you could go observe? That can give you a bit more perspective as well.


You know, I'm not sure. I was having a bit of trouble deciphering that on their website. I'll just try giving them a call.


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

Whiteshepherds said:


> Make a list of the things you'd like Shasta to learn, or the things you're having problems with.
> Make another list of the training methods you do or don't like to use. (Do you want to use positive reinforcement, are you okay with punishment etc.)
> 
> Call and talk to them and see what they have to say, you have nothing to lose. If you aren't sure of their credentials ask for references.


Thanks for the specific suggestions, I appreciate that. It's hard to know what to ask when you're not even sure what you don't know.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

i wish i could help in this instance but none of my dogs have been to obedience classes. I do all my own training but i also do a ton of research and regularly ask questions of the local petsmart trainers (well one actually, the other is just flat out rude and doesnt own a dog whereas i've met the other trainers dogs and was very impressed). pretty much though, in regards to training you dog, you never know until you ask. Couldnt hurt! and if you dont like what you hear or see, there are other trainers.


----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

This trainer is not that far from me. I have never heard of him, but that means little. I think I will call just because I am curious myself about what they have to offer(not that I could afford them-LOL) but it is always good to know what is available in my area!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

I like that he doesn't just teach 'obedience' but also want it to be connected to behavioral science. I wasn't able to locate his classes but the seminars seem interesting.

Love the tracking information. It's the one other thing I'd really love to do with my dogs that I don't.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I read up on their 'credentials' and experience, and I also like what ^^maggie said

I like that he is a Karen Pryor fan  

It looks like the wife must have lived here in the east for quite sometime and she recently moved to WA so may be why they aren't well known in the area??

I'd definately be interested in checking them out


----------



## W.Oliver (Aug 26, 2007)

paulag1955 said:


> I'm not an experienced dog owner, so I don't have a training style preference.


In very simple terms of teaching the dog a learned behavior there are compulsion methods and at the other end are positive methods on the training spectrum.

With my first GSD, 14 years ago or so, I was a member of a GSD club. We got together twice a week, walked in a big circle, while we jerked and dragged these GSDs into a heel. Now I train in Schutzhund, and I employ the dog's drive and generally positive techniques and the dog learns to heel...although I am working some compulsion into the process to reinforce a learned behavior and sustain consistency. Training can fall into anywhere on the spectrum in combination of techniques/methods between compulsion & positive training.

The titles accomplished by a trainer offers you insight on the types of training the person in question is familiar with and accomplished in.

With respect to what you're unfamiliar with....read, and read more. Its all a function of time...what you put in, you'll get out ten-fold in your relationship with your dog.


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

W.Oliver said:


> With respect to what you're unfamiliar with....read, and read more. Its all a function of time...what you put in, you'll get out ten-fold in your relationship with your dog.


I am a big reader but it takes time to build up a body of knowledge big enough to be able to sort through it and recognize the good stuff from the not so good. I appreciate that people here are so willing to jump in with information.


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

Zisso said:


> This trainer is not that far from me. I have never heard of him, but that means little. I think I will call just because I am curious myself about what they have to offer(not that I could afford them-LOL) but it is always good to know what is available in my area!


I'd say it's a good, solid hour for you, maybe more, depending on traffic.


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

I had completely forgotten about this yesterday when I posted and just remembered...he invited me to go along with him tomorrow to watch when he takes his dog (not sure what kind) to do some tracking work. I think he also said there would be some people there working on agility. So I might take him up on that. I believe it will be at the Rivendale facility that's linked on his website.


----------



## Kayla's Dad (Jul 2, 2007)

paulag1955 said:


> I had completely forgotten about this yesterday when I posted and just remembered...he invited me to go along with him tomorrow to watch when he takes his dog (not sure what kind) to do some tracking work. I think he also said there would be some people there working on agility. So I might take him up on that. I believe it will be at the Rivendale facility that's linked on his website.


Sounds like great opportunity to see some of the things they do and watch how he interacts with some dogs.


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

Unfortunately, I wasn't able to make it today to check out this trainer. I'm going to contact him and see if we can make it another day.


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

His wife seems pretty accomplished. Steve is often a teacher at tracking and behavior seminars. I have some of his DVDs. I have not worked with him personally but have enjoyed his material.

I would love to go if I were so fortunate to have the chance!


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

Samba said:


> His wife seems pretty accomplished. Steve is often a teacher at tracking and behavior seminars. I have some of his DVDs. I have not worked with him personally but have enjoyed his material.


Thanks for your input. He seemed pretty interested in having Shasta try out some tracking.


----------



## Hunther's Dad (Mar 13, 2010)

If you live near Steve White, you should take advantage of everything he and his wife have to offer. I took his tracking class down here in the Bay Area, and it was fantastic! My dog's tracking ability has improved greatly because of the HITT (Hydration Intensified Tracking Training) method he teaches.


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

Hunther's Dad said:


> If you live near Steve White, you should take advantage of everything he and his wife have to offer. I took his tracking class down here in the Bay Area, and it was fantastic! My dog's tracking ability has improved greatly because of the HITT (Hydration Intensified Tracking Training) method he teaches.


Yes, he lives right around the corner from me, not even a block away, and seems like a really nice guy. I met him while I was out walking Shasta. 

I'll definitely contact him and go see what he's got going on over at Rivendale.


----------



## AgileGSD (Jan 17, 2006)

I don't have any personal experience with him but he is pretty well known for his use of positive reinforcement in police dog training and for tracking. Definitely go check him out!


----------

